# medical colleges in Riyadh KSA



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to invite views of our honorable members regarding Medical colleges in Riyadh,especially

1)Al Faisal University Riyadh
2)Global Medical College Riyadh

Any one having some info or is studying at any of the two please share your experiences regarding the environment,faculty,studies etc.

Thanks


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Go to some other section. This section is for Pakistani medical schools....


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is no section for middle east...
All i know is that both are recognized by IMED/FAIMER


----------

